# help 4ft tank ideas!



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

hello, i am thinking about re-doing my 4 foot fish tank in the new year because it is looking a bit boring, i want somthing interesting in there that will keep me entertained and make people go 'oooooh' when they come round to my house. Somthing a bit different, doesnt have to be fish, maybe crabs or anphibians IDEAS PLEASE








p.s Have a nice chrismas


----------



## ale36 (Dec 1, 2010)

how about some sting rays, oscar, knife fish,elephant nose, jack dempsey? they all interesting fish


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

hi
a few more details like the other dimensions L x W x H filtration? do you have it heated? what lighting? whats the volume im guessing about 50-120g

any way heres a few suggestions
suggestion (1)
patch up the holes in the lid with some no more nails and space board and get a lizard like a uro or a pair of beardys ( you would defiantly need a uv and heat bulb the change should cost no more than 50 pound excluding the lizard if you feel confident with lizards you could even try some thing a little more exotic like a bosc monitor but agen may need an upgrade depending on the other dimensions in the long run ) 

suggestion (2)
if your aquarium is over 100g's a small alligator snapping turtle would be amazing for a while but will eventually need an upgrade (please be very aware alligator snapping turtles can be very dangerous and an adult is very capable of doing very nasty long term damage like removing a few fingers but if cared for properly can make amazing pets but a better recommendation if your not experienced with turtles would be a slider they shouldnt out grow your aquarium and they make great pets you will agen need a 10% uv and a good external canister to cope with the wast the upgrade shouldn't cost more than 25 if you already have a good external which im assuming you do as its been a fish tank 

suggestion (3)
how about a terrarium heavily planted with a nice big waterfall and a small water aria and may be if its done right you could have all sorts of different creatures like frogs, toads, newts, salamanders, and even go extreme and have a few dwarth puffers in the water section these are only things that could be kept in their i wouldn't mix some of these together thought so research properly a good cheap option for a strong pump for the water fall is a pond water feature pump that you can buy from maiden head for around 20 quid

suggestion (4)
go a different fish root 
how about 
3 _ P. senegalus (birchirs) 
a pair of dwarth snake-heads 

but their are tones of nice fish have a browse of this link 
How to keep your new snakehead with pictures


_


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

ale 
sting rays are totally unsuitable as their far to wide for most 4' aquariums and they need a minimum of 2' wide aquariums

Oscars and jacks are amazing fish but your looking at a max of 1 for that size tank so they would be suitable but your looking at a a single specimen


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

berry1 said:


> hi
> a few more details like the other dimensions L x W x H filtration? do you have it heated? what lighting? whats the volume im guessing about 50-120g
> 
> suggestion (2)
> ...


Just wanted to say that a slider could easily outgrow a 4ft tank. Obviously it does depend on the other dimensions, but if female a slider could need a minimum of 480 litres of water. And that doesn't necessarily mean a 500 litre tank will be big enough, as a dry area has to be created too. Males are smaller than females, but unless you get an older, sexed rehome you won't know what sex you're getting.

And about the filtration, the filter could be rated for that size of tank stocked with fish, turtles should have filters rated for 2-3x the volume of water being used, since they create a LOT more waste than fish 

Turtles are great though, I tend to try and figure out a turtle for any spare tanks/space I have. Which is pretty much none now :lol2:


----------



## ale36 (Dec 1, 2010)

berry1 said:


> ale
> sting rays are totally unsuitable as their far to wide for most 4' aquariums and they need a minimum of 2' wide aquariums
> 
> Oscars and jacks are amazing fish but your looking at a max of 1 for that size tank so they would be suitable but your looking at a a single specimen


 i dnt know much about these fish i just find them amazing


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Just wanted to say that a slider could easily outgrow a 4ft tank. Obviously it does depend on the other dimensions, but if female a slider could need a minimum of 480 litres of water. And that doesn't necessarily mean a 500 litre tank will be big enough, as a dry area has to be created too. Males are smaller than females, but unless you get an older, sexed rehome you won't know what sex you're getting.
> 
> And about the filtration, the filter could be rated for that size of tank stocked with fish, turtles should have filters rated for 2-3x the volume of water being used, since they create a LOT more waste than fish
> 
> Turtles are great though, I tend to try and figure out a turtle for any spare tanks/space I have. Which is pretty much none now :lol2:


yes i do agree with you but as i said it realy does depend on the other dimensions as it could be some thing huge like 4'x3'x3' but i did say do your own research as i cant cover every thing in a single post 

mmm! well it all depends on what filtration he has as im not shore what fish he had in it as if he was keeping stuff like larger cat fish and bigger cichlids he will shore have a much bigger filter than needed but to be honest i have successfully kept a adult slider with a canister rated for the size tank not rated for 2-4 times the volume yea shore it was extra work but it was workable



ale36 said:


> i dnt know much about these fish i just find them amazing


ye they defiantly are amazing fish but just had to point that out as ive seen people put them fish rays,knifes in tiny tanks to small


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

sorry miss post


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

berry1 said:


> sorry miss post


No offense, Dude...but how old are you? I think you have a good bit of information, but I have a hard time reading some of your posts because of spelling and alot of them are just really long run-on sentences that repeat several times. It almost makes me want to skip over the post, sadly. Just work on your grammar and punctuation, most importantly periods. Some of the sentences you type are like a PARAGRAPH long.....lol. Seriously, i like ur post's information, just try to be more legible.


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Victor Creed said:


> No offense, Dude...but how old are you? I think you have a good bit of information, but I have a hard time reading some of your posts because of spelling and alot of them are just really long run-on sentences that repeat several times. It almost makes me want to skip over the post, sadly. Just work on your grammar and punctuation, most importantly periods. Some of the sentences you type are like a PARAGRAPH long.....lol. Seriously, i like ur post's information, just try to be more legible.


hahaha its really funny how people automatically think your 10 if you miss spell and don't use all the typical grammar & punctuation im 19 teen and in college so i really think im not some kid that doesn't know what hes talking about 

ooo! and how the hell do i repeat my self


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

berry1 said:


> hahaha its really funny how people automatically think your 10 if you miss spell and don't use all the typical grammar & punctuation im 19 teen and in college so i really think im not some kid that doesn't know what hes talking about
> 
> ooo! and how the hell do i repeat my self


You just kinda ramble when you type, man....especially in the Oscar Care Sheet thread you did. I mean it's cool that you took the time to do it, but you have alot of sentences that are really like 3-4 sentences put TOGETHER and they all say the same thing....over. I also had a difficult time reading that and making sense out of it due to the amount of mis-spelled/mis-used words. I'm usually pretty good w/ reading stuff like that, so if I had a hard time, i'm guessing some other people probably did as well.


----------



## jordkil (Sep 1, 2006)

As said rays far too big for tank that size as are oscar and larger knife's. You could try possibly a communal set with gourami etc. Or even aquatic frogs (the bigger species xenepus laevis) They're really amusing to watch particularly at feeding time. I had a few as a kid and they breed relatively easy too.


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

jordkil said:


> As said rays far too big for tank that size as are oscar and larger knife's. You could try possibly a communal set with gourami etc. Or even aquatic frogs (the bigger species xenepus laevis) They're really amusing to watch particularly at feeding time. I had a few as a kid and they breed relatively easy too.



You don't think an Oscar can be kept happily in a 55-100 gallon 4 ft aquarium? Remember, Oscars are open-water fish, so no decor or caves will be neccessary.......I agree about the Stingrays and maybe Knifefish, depending on adult size of the Knives, but OSCARS, dude??? 55 might be a tad bit small on the width, but a 4 foot, 75 gallon is definitely big enough for a single Oscar.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

berry1 said:


> *H*ahaha*,* it*'*s really funny how people automatically think you*'re* 10 if you *miss-spell* and don't use all the typical grammar *and* punctuation*. I'*m *nineteen* and in college so *I* really think *I'm* not some kid that doesn't know what he*'*s talking about*.*
> 
> *O*ooo! *A*nd how the hell do *I* repeat *myself?*


People automatically think you're 10 years old when your writing ability is roughly that of a 10 year old, funnily enough. :whistling2:

Like others have said, you're obviously trying to share some interesting information, but this info is hard to pick out when one is confronted with a post of ramble with no clear sentances or structure. People will just skip over it as it is too difficult to read, which is a shame. If your standard of writing isn't so good due to dyslexia or similar you could always cut and paste into word and do a quick spell and grammar check before posting. : victory:


To the OP - Although it's not everyone's taste, and might be considered a bit boring, I always think an Amazon biome-type tank with loads of java ferns and amazon swords densly planted and shoals of brightly coloured small fish such as lampeyes and tetra are nice - very 'old school' I know but beautiful to look at nonetheless. 

Alternatively, have you considered dart frogs? They are relatively straightforeward to keep once you have nailed their basic requirements and a 4 foot tank properly planted up with bioactive substrates, moss and bromeliads would look stunning if done right. Here's an example I found on google - Vivarium | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Two of the best beginner species are _D.leucomolas_ and _D.tinctorius_, both of which are very bold and entertaining little frogs, and will also breed quite well once established. There's plenty of info in the amphibian section about their care and setting up terrariums. : victory:


----------



## Ash1988 (Nov 9, 2010)

South American biotope with big school of cardinals and a group of Altum Angel fish? (if your tank is tall enough)

Austrailia/New Guinea biotope with schools of rainbow fish?

Have a look here for biotopes for fish.
http://badmanstropicalfish.com/bio-type.html


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the good info guys. Im researching terrapins at the moment, I might go for a slider.

Victor Creed - *your* isnt spelt like *ur*. So why pick on other people if you can't spell.

Cheers Guys! :no1:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

berry1 said:


> ale
> sting rays are totally unsuitable as their far to wide for most 4' aquariums and they need a minimum of 2' wide aquariums
> 
> Oscars and jacks are amazing fish but your looking at a max of 1 for that size tank so they would be suitable but your looking at a a single specimen


i've kept mated pairs of j. dempseys in 3' & 4' tanks, & they did fine. they were kept with other fish too.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

how about, if you can get them, a pair of one of the rarer firemouth species, like the golden firemouth (thorichthys aureum), or elliot's firemouth (t. ellioti)?


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

hedgehog738 said:


> Thanks for the good info guys. Im researching terrapins at the moment, I might go for a slider.
> 
> Victor Creed - *your* isnt spelt like *ur*. So why pick on other people if you can't spell.
> 
> Cheers Guys! :no1:



There's a difference between making a quick post and not CARING and being totally aware of it, and NOT KNOWING. Use common sense, man.

There is also a difference between PC-shorthand and spelling words improperly so that the entire MEANING of the word changes.

And ewe R veree welkum 4 thuh help EYE awferr'd in UR thredd, neckst tyme I wont bothur if ewe want to critisyze stoopid petty stuff.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

Im just saying people should be able to write how they want to, its not an english lesson. 

Anyway i got a Mississippi map & a yellow belly slider 

At the moment they really tiny, just a bit bigger than a 50p coin and they have a whol 4ft tank, with a large basking area and plants. the tank also have an internal & an external filter, a pump for extra water circulation, 2 air stones, normal & UV lights, 

I just cant get them to feed :/
I have tried In the tank, in a separate tank, lettuce, bloodworm, pleco wafers & turtle food. they just wont eat
any ideas?

cheers


----------



## Mikeysm (Sep 26, 2009)

Rope/Reedfish! :2thumb:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Mikeysm said:


> Rope/Reedfish! :2thumb:


best kept with other fish though, as they usually only come out to eat- otherwise the tank will look empty for most of the day!


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

hedgehog738 said:


> Im just saying people should be able to write how they want to, its not an english lesson.
> 
> Anyway i got a Mississippi map & a yellow belly slider
> 
> ...



Handful of stuff you havent tried yet. 1st of all "lettuce" has no nutritional value what-so-ever, so try Romaine lettuce, or Spring Mix or Spinach. Your next group of option are live prey, which is best for enticing a stubborn hatchling to eat: guppies, rosy red minnows, small crickets, waxworms, mealworms, small earthworms.

Do some more research on these particular species, i believe they are similar to Bearded Dragons in diet, meaning as young they prefer live food, but as they grow they will mainly stick to vegetation and pellets. Also, I'm sure more advice can be offered in the Turtle and Tortoise section.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

Ill try get some guppies tomorow :2thumb:


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

hedgehog738 said:


> Ill try get some guppies tomorow :2thumb:



Grab some baby crickets while ur at it and a container of waxworms can be kept in the refridgerator. They won't metamorphosis as long as they are cold, and they are pure protein.


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

i relay need to say victor stop commenting about my spelling il type how i like and you can keep commenting but i wont change the way i type so your wasting your time 

and thanks for your comment hedgehog738 i also believe people should be able to type how they like its ridicules victor always comes on every thread im on about my spelling theirs a difference with making a comment like your posts are hard to read but victor come on its getting a little boring

any way congrats on your new terrapins/turtles i highly don't suggest guppy's they can carry parasites and many of other infections and they can infect your turtles also your baby's may have probs catching them as they can be quite quick ( a cricket is small and would get eaten quickly a guppy could die a very slow death with turtles as they would take chunks out of it as it swims by ) so i really suggest you keep to crickets meal/wax worms as its better for the guppy and for the turtles


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

As others have said OP - post your questions on turtles in the Shelled section where experienced keepers will see them!


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

berry1 said:


> i relay need to say victor stop commenting about my spelling il type how i like and you can keep commenting but i wont change the way i type so your wasting your time
> 
> and thanks for your comment hedgehog738 i also believe people should be able to type how they like its ridicules victor always comes on every thread im on about my spelling theirs a difference with making a comment like your posts are hard to read but victor come on its getting a little boring
> 
> any way congrats on your new terrapins/turtles i highly don't suggest guppy's they can carry parasites and many of other infections and they can infect your turtles also your baby's may have probs catching them as they can be quite quick ( a cricket is small and would get eaten quickly a guppy could die a very slow death with turtles as they would take chunks out of it as it swims by ) so i really suggest you keep to crickets meal/wax worms as its better for the guppy and for the turtles


Stop being dumb and giving advice that isn't valid. Feederfish can only transfer parasites and diseases to OTHER fish, which is why they are shunned for fish, and RECOMMENDED for reptiles. Get your facts straight and stop trying to pick a fight and looking for reasons to correct me just because I very RESPECTFULLY tried to tell you about how to improve your posts and how to get people to listen/read your advice. 

You obviously haven't taken any of it into consideration, so keep wasting your time typing, I doubt anyone is even trying to read your posts, let alone consider taking health advice for a LIVE animal from someone who can't do simple things such as accept constructive criticism and spell words properly at LEAST so they retain their original meaning. Now you're starting to piss me off, especially since I was so kind as to try and HELP you in the 1st place.


----------



## xx-SAVANNAH-xx (Jan 9, 2010)

You should convert the tank into a marine setup just fill with live rock. Buy your self a peacock mantis shrimp and when people come round chuck a live crab in then people will say ooooo.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

xx-SAVANNAH-xx said:


> You should convert the tank into a marine setup just fill with live rock. Buy your self a peacock mantis shrimp and when people come round chuck a live crab in then people will say ooooo.


haha, a bit too late and wayyyy too much hastle for me & the costs!

Victor, i have had no problems reading berry1's posts and i take everyones posts into concideraton.

what about white cloud mountain minnows, will they be good for the turts?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

As I said post in Shelled. Yes, you can put them in their tank, but why would you want to? They will get eaten, sometimes "attacked" first, and its not the nicest thing to do, or necessary. They need heated water and as your turtles get older they won't. Personally, we don't do it. Feed them Reptomin or good quality pellets (broken up), some dandelion leaves, duckweed, Romaine lettuce (removing any uneaten)

It is goldfish that can poison turtles so never let yours have one, dead or alive!


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

Stephen P said:


> As I said post in Shelled. Yes, you can put them in their tank, but why would you want to? They will get eaten, sometimes "attacked" first, and its not the nicest thing to do, or necessary. They need heated water and as your turtles get older they won't. Personally, we don't do it. Feed them Reptomin or good quality pellets (broken up), some dandelion leaves, duckweed, Romaine lettuce (removing any uneaten)
> 
> It is goldfish that can poison turtles so never let yours have one, dead or alive!



The problem was the OP couldnt get the turtles to eat at all. Pellets and lettuce were already attempted. I was trying to come up w/ some other healthy option, and if all else fails, I think everything was covered except dandelion greens and duckweed. The only other thing I can think of if they STILL won't eat, raise the temperature, but not too high. I'd say around 90 degrees F in the basking spot, and a consistent 74-80 for water temperature, although in the wild, both species inhabit areas that frequently exceed both temperatures in the Spring and Summer .


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

lisen victor you have been pi**ing me off for ages i apriceate you trying to help but from my side it doesn't look like help more just criticism shore if you said your posts are hard to read could you run them through a spell checker but instead you said you ramble on how is that meant to be seen as help ? 
and victor i have much better things to do than pick fights and correct you trust me and thanks hedgehog738 as im glad im not typing for nothing

right lets get right down to the point if you want to feed live fish to your turtle its perfectly fine be aware thought as the fish make wast and will strain the bio load its really not a good idea but the main reasons i don't agree with it is the fish wont get eaten straight away it will die a very painful long death do you really want to witness this its really not nice 

just take a look at this vid and make your mind up its graphical so everyone might not want to see it and this turtle is way bigger than yours and has much stronger jaws so it would take even longer for the fish to die 

YouTube - turtle eating fish - (MAY BE GRAPHIC) - 

now make your mind up

alternatively i would try a live cricket they count swim well and would get eaten nearly in one bite so no pain and much more humane than fish


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

oh just thought i should add something the fish is still alive when its heads fully bitten off


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

yeeeeeh, they eat mealworms  but they cant live of mealworms :gasp:


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

they should have meal worms about once maby twice per week

heres what my 2 yb terrapins eating order is like

20% live food ( meal worms, wax worms, crickets, )
30% fruit/veges ( lettuce, carrots, banana, apple, the odd aquarium plant & a few other veges )
10% sea food ( shrimps, fillets, prawns, tuna, sardines )
40% king British ultimate terrapin complete food ( this food has just about every thing in it and this is what should make up a huge amount of their food )

if their still not eating whats the temp of the water ?
pls tell me you used tap safe (chlorine remover) ?
whats the water level ?
do they have a suitable place to bask ?

also you may want to try live blood worms if the terrapins are small they should love them even though their made for fish blood worms were the first food my terrapins eaten


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't know why the OP isn't is Shelled as he'll get some more help and advice, plus there will be many posts asking about feeding/diet - I gave him answers to his original questions over there previously, together with a link to a caresheet.

OP, as you've only had them a matter of days they need time to settle in. As for temperatures - water 26c as they are young (80f ish) and basking area 32c (90f ish). As others have said, what are your temperatures?

Berry1 - how old are your ybs as that is a very rich protein diet they are having? Most turtle keepers I know avoid King British for this reason and the turtles tend to pick out only the prawns in it. Most of it ends of as "dust" in the bottom of the container, plus it is expensive. Fruit should be avoided as they have problems digesting it and don't usually come across it in the wild.


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

hi stephen my ybts are 1 year old and jees have they grown yes they do get a lot of protein but i find younger ones under 2 years old do better on a protein rich diet overasly when their over 2 years old il prob change it to 80% veg and 20% proteins as when they mature they should have mainly greens and about the fruit mine do great on it the bigger male loves banana and the smaller male loves apple i have never had a prob with them digesting it :no1: & i thought i needed to mention im going to be heading into the shelled section alot more now as i don't know why i haven't as Ive kept all sorts of turtles Ive had a 2' alligator snapper a few years ago and Ive also kept red eared sliders, musks, painted and i also had one called i think its correct name was a diamond back turtle so im thinking why not i need to venture out more as i also have a 2.5' black and white tegu and a few corns and a royal


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Seriously OP, ask your questions in Shelled. The trick to get a turtle to eat pellets (which should be their staple, with other stuff added in) is to not feed at all for a few days, then offer nothing but pellets. If you give in before they do and offer something else, you make a rod for your own back 

Only when they are reliably eating their staple pellets should you start introducing 'treat' foods. Of which live things, shrimp, prawn, bloodworm etc, all are.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

berry1 said:


> hi stephen my ybts are 1 year old and jees have they grown yes they do get a lot of protein but i find younger ones under 2 years old do better on a protein rich diet overasly when their over 2 years old il prob change it to 80% veg and 20% proteins as when they mature they should have mainly greens and about the fruit mine do great on it the bigger male loves banana and the smaller male loves apple i have never had a prob with them digesting it :no1: & i thought i needed to mention im going to be heading into the shelled section alot more now as i don't know why i haven't as Ive kept all sorts of turtles Ive had a 2' alligator snapper a few years ago and Ive also kept red eared sliders, musks, painted and i also had one called i think its correct name was a diamond back turtle so im thinking why not i need to venture out more as i also have a 2.5' black and white tegu and a few corns and a royal


Wow, you've had a lot of turtles if you're still only 19 - where are they all now?

Too much protein can cause too rapid growth and health problems, including the obvious "frilly edged" shell.


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

yes i have had a lot but my family all love reptiles & fish so for most of my birthdays and Christmas i got different turtles and different tanks and equipment i did have some money probs a few years ago and i sold a lot of my turtles i sold the 2' alligator snapper, red eared sliders, musks, painted, diamond back and i raised a few grand and i started to do a little bit better last year so i bought the 2 ybs to try and get back into the hobbie im hoping to get another snapper in a few months but first i got to make a bigger indoor pond for my two ybts as their both males so they had to be separated but i will post a build thread of the pond when i get started i got the wood last week and the pond paint but jees i was shocked when i seen the curing time of the pond paint


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

hi, i dont know how to move the thread & what does op mean, im guessing thats me :2thumb:

& the temp of the water is 26 but i dont know the temp of the basking area is, but the uv light is about 1& 1/2 ft away from the basking area, im sure this is right.

tell me if im wrong, & they are starting to eat pellets now :2thumb:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

hedgehog738 said:


> hi, i dont know how to move the thread & what does op mean, im guessing thats me :2thumb:
> 
> & the temp of the water is 26 but i dont know the temp of the basking area is, but the uv light is about 1& 1/2 ft away from the basking area, im sure this is right.
> 
> tell me if im wrong, & they are starting to eat pellets now :2thumb:


OP is the original poster. You don't need to move the thread as only Mods can do that, but just repost your questions etc in Shelled.

26 is ok for the water but you really need to know what the temperature is under the basking light as they need to come out and dry off, although they will naturally be nervous at first so you may not see them do it, yet. Do you have a basking light as you mention the uv light?

They are obviously feeling more settled now as they are eating - good news, which pellets are you feeding? Do ask, but as I said best to go into Shelled.


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

berry1 said:


> yes i have had a lot but my family all love reptiles & fish so for most of my birthdays and Christmas i got different turtles and different tanks and equipment i did have some money probs a few years ago and i sold a lot of my turtles i sold the 2' alligator snapper, red eared sliders, musks, painted, diamond back and i raised a few grand and i started to do a little bit better last year so i bought the 2 ybs to try and get back into the hobbie im hoping to get another snapper in a few months but first i got to make a bigger indoor pond for my two ybts as their both males so they had to be separated but i will post a build thread of the pond when i get started i got the wood last week and the pond paint but jees i was shocked when i seen the curing time of the pond paint


I think this guy is a total liar about what he keeps, and his age as well and is totally full of SH*T. Is anyone else getting that vibe?


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

are victor are you once agen getting your knickers in a twist well guess what i dont give a f***ing [email protected] what you think well come on people give you opinions who thinks im full of [email protected] :devil::devil::devil:

and by the way victor your really :censor: me off now all you do is come onto threads i come onto and try and find bull [email protected] and contradict me your a flipping [email protected] have you got nothing else to do 

pls forgive my terrible language but this member is really doing my head in


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

To raise thousands of pounds on selling turtles - you must have had a hell of a lot of turtles. You did say you were only 19 now.


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

yes i did say i was only 19 and i did get my first turtle when i was 4 years old unfortunately hes not still with us now as he passed away at 9 years old

so i have had a lot of turtles and im 19 so yous think im full of [email protected] because Ive had tones of turtles first off yes stephen i did raise a few grand as have you got any idea how much a 2' snapper will sell for a lot of dam money then you've got the monster set up mine was 9'x3'x3' with 2 massive filters and 4 heaters 4 uvbs and starter unites and basking bulbs

so you tell me if you think this didn't raise me a few grand heres what i sold

9'x3'x3' 

4'x20"x20"

3'x2'x2'

4'x18"x18"

5'x20"x2'

all with uvbs and starter unites, canisters, decor, heaters ect

also 

all the turtles which i had pairs of accept the diamond back and the snapper

i got an idea how can i show yous im not full of [email protected] it doesn't really bother me what victor thinks but overasly hes not on his own and im not full of [email protected] so how do you suggest i prove it pics of my 2.5' b&w tegu maby or some pics of my fish or maby some pics of my ybs :devil: :bash: : victory:


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

We don't want to see your pretend pictures you googled on the internet. How much did you pay to have that 9 foot tank custom made for you? The problem w/ selling a 2 foot Snapping Turtle is that NO ONE wants one, let alone is willing to pay big bucks for it. Keep telling stories, Dude....you're not fooling anyone. I'm FAR from the only one who thinks you're a total obsessive-compulsive liar.....people are not stupid enough to believe the bullsh*t you try to pass off. Give it a rest.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd like to see the pics if you have some?


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

what of il take some


----------

